# Apistogramma Agassizi Male



## JesusReynolds (Oct 3, 2013)

how much does it costs? i am keen to make its purchase now on only ....


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I have bought wild ones for $6 each before but most lfs will overcharge for apistos (to the point of $20 per fish for basic ones). You're probably best off finding an online distributor.

@Daniel: very nice tank and fish.


----------



## DanielAG (Apr 30, 2013)

Axelrodi202 said:


> I have bought wild ones for $6 each before but most lfs will overcharge for apistos (to the point of $20 per fish for basic ones). You're probably best off finding an online distributor.
> 
> @Daniel: very nice tank and fish.


Thank you!

You're absolutely right about the price. My LFS robbed me for $45 for a male/female pair. This was after extensive research of trying to find an online retailer that actually had some in stock. The overnight charge can be killer though depending on the cost of the fish.

I went down to the LFS today and saw that they had just received in another pair, a BEAUTIFUL pair! So i bought them . I also bought a floating fish hatchery to put them in so this male you see above won't kill the new male. The new Agassizi is about an inch smaller than my original fish seen above (his name is Boss by the way, lol). For now, the new pair is safe in their floating hatchery, pics will follow tomorrow after they calm down a bit.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i paid $9 for my male, and then $7 and $9 for the females. i got one of the females from petsmart.


----------



## DanielAG (Apr 30, 2013)

Aquatic Delight said:


> i paid $9 for my male, and then $7 and $9 for the females. i got one of the females from petsmart.


Maybe if i caught breaks like that my wife wouldn't hate my fish so much...lol.
I ask her to look at something in the tank and her first question is: "how much did that cost?"


----------



## DanielAG (Apr 30, 2013)

*I bought another pair...*


----------



## DanielAG (Apr 30, 2013)

Here's a vid...Unfortunately the larger male has come down with a case of Hole-in-Head disease


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

The key here is not to get the cheapest, but get good stock, if you lucky to get some from any of the members here, look on aquabid
I am sorry, but in my area I have not seen good stock at petco, or petsmart


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

The Wet Spot carries them for a reasonable price. The better color versions are a bit steeply priced, but the agassizi's are reasonable.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Hah never mind. I just rechecked TWS site and they're all like 20 bucks each. Starting price. They go all the way up to 50+


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Petssmart has them for a reasonable price near me. I spent like 35 on a pair from a Los and lost the male. Recently replaced him with one from Petssmart and love him!


----------



## DanielAG (Apr 30, 2013)

JerSaint said:


> Petssmart has them for a reasonable price near me. I spent like 35 on a pair from a Los and lost the male. Recently replaced him with one from Petssmart and love him!


My local Petsmart told me they typically don't carry them, but that they usually switch their stock up every 3 months. The last time I was in there (about 3 weeks ago) they had a 'double red' Agassizi female. The sales rep told me she had been there for the better part of the month. I did go in a couple days ago and she was gone. She didn't seem like a very good specimen though.


----------



## DanielAG (Apr 30, 2013)

thelub said:


> Hah never mind. I just rechecked TWS site and they're all like 20 bucks each. Starting price. They go all the way up to 50+


Sorry for the post again, the 'multiple quote' button was not showing... Anyways, I just looked at the site. As glad as I am to see them selling Apisto's, the price isn't that exciting. After shipping i'll be paying the exact same as my LFS. Owell, i'm stocked on fish for now until I upgrade to a bigger tank.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

If you have any concerns about your LFS stock, I'd definitely give TWS a shot.

Sometimes I feel I suggest them so often I'm becoming a fanboi


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

Got any pics of the female I gave you? The LFS orders from The wet spot


----------



## DanielAG (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey Jeff,

Awesome to hear! i don't have any still shots but i can get some tomorrow. She seems very on edge now that i have that 'newer' male in the floating hatchery. I let him out for a little while but she and the newer male got into a sparring match....nipping and chasing each other. Needless to say, i put him back in the floating hatchery.


----------



## DanielAG (Apr 30, 2013)

JeffE said:


> Got any pics of the female I gave you? The LFS orders from The wet spot


----------



## JeniceMendosa (Oct 30, 2013)

That's a beauty. Great pics i guess, thanks for sharing them.


----------

